# need help on none dog matters thanks



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

i typed up something for you people but it didnt post lol so hmm i'll make this one short and have u ask me questins.

i have a gold chevy truck herrassing me and my sisters and drives by our house 6- 10 times perday 

need help on what to do? legaly lol


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Invest in one of these: 










Or just call the cops, your choice.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> i typed up something for you people but it didnt post lol so hmm i'll make this one short and have u ask me questins.
> 
> i have a gold chevy truck herrassing me and my sisters and drives by our house 6- 10 times perday
> 
> need help on what to do? legaly lol


stop the truck and ask them what the issue is...driving up a street 6-10 times a day is not illegal by the way....

what is the "harrassment", is it possible you might just be paranoid?


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

no and no he is a ladys ex bf and well herrassing me and sister like we go to a store he drives by to see were we go then he drives by to see if we on way home. if i stop the truck i will do things that i dont want.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

How old are you? 
Not trying to be rude- this just seems like you might be a kid.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

i had a siutaion befor on augest 27th 2010 guy and his wife and daughter came home then started yelling and cussing and saying he will kill my buddy an i then i went up to him to well beat his ass he put his daughter infront as a human sheild so if i went to nail him i would hit her.

his wife and my buddy was talking and the lady went to hitt him then i blocked her hitt and pushed her then the guy hitt me as i turned toward my buddy and 10 mintues later 2 cop cars showed up cops said it was my falught .

those people drive their cars were ever i go and sister and buddy way befor this hapened, now the next door lady are friends with those people and her ex bf in gold truck now stocks and flowos me and my sister and drives by house 6-10 times 11am 5 pm 7pm 8pm 9pm 12pm


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

25 and you? im just going to find his truck and tear it apart and nail his ass then nail these other peoples asses.. but i wanted to find out if any legal ways i can do to fix this situation befor i do nail em...


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

ashly i can get one of them rockets :-D but not really want too


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Try Ebay for the RPG-7 or if you live in the south...Walmart.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I just gotta ask...you say he drives by your house umpteen times a day....what....does he live a couple of houses down on the same street? Apparently if you kicked his butt like you say you did...you didn't do a very good job of it or he wouldn't be driving by.When you kick someones butt your supposed to do it well enough to instill the fear of god and you in them.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

well- if you tear apart his truck and "nail" him & "the other people" - chances are YOU'LL be the one in jail.... 

there is alot of ways to take the term "nail" as well- make sure you are ready to face whatever punishment the law may have for what *you* do.

There are alot of Police Officers on this board- I think they will all tell you to contact your local law offices and let them know what is going on before you take matters in your own hands


Don- I took that post the same way.... I re read it. Ken went to fight the man- the man put his daughter in front of him. Ken's friend was talking to the man's wife and the wife went to hit Ken's friend- Ken blocked the hit & pushed the wife...... he didn't beat anyone up. Police were called- Police blamed Ken. That's my guess why he doesn't want to call them.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don , those are the old rules and are no longer in effect . 

Kenneth , first off forgive me you might have a tough time reading this since my spelling isn't so good . Damn inner city public school education ! Eeastsiiiiide !!!!

It sounds like you are following the street cred handbook properly . You have been severely disrespected and as you know respect is EVERYTHING . Without that you are going to be punked everywhere you go . The damage to there property is well within the rule book . 

I would just add that when you do this you put on your best stained wifebeater , to help show off those pale , tattoed noodles of yours to aid in the intimidation factor if you are confronted buy the guy , his mom , girlfriend , cousins and his drunken friends . Also remember to bring one of your girlfriends , preferably one of your childs' mothers . They tend to be more protective and vocal if you need a distraction in order to get away from the masses who are going to kick your a** or while the police are arresting you . 

Also remember to cry like a bitch when the cops are walking you to the squad car and scream for your girlfriend to bail you out and bring cigarrettes . 

You follow these simple rules you should be fine . Good luck .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

kenneth roth said:


> 25 and you? im just going to find his truck and tear it apart and nail his ass then nail these other peoples asses.. but i wanted to find out if any legal ways i can do to fix this situation befor i do nail em...


http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=34502


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100801081653AAkKVqA


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Don , those are the old rules and are no longer in effect .
> 
> Kenneth , first off forgive me you might have a tough time reading this since my spelling isn't so good . Damn inner city public school education ! Eeastsiiiiide !!!!
> 
> ...


 - I'm with Jim, whatever you do, don't forget the baby momma.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My god! Now we're Dear Abby for Walmart customers! ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)
Just shoot the ******!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Just shoot the ******!


Oh no, you didn't just offer up that advice.......#-o#-o:lol:

(just go get about 100 rolls of toilet paper, and about 300 plastic forks.......tee pee his house and stick all the forks in the lawn....guarantee you will feel a lot better....)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

carol boche said:


> oh no, you didn't just offer up that advice.......#-o#-o:lol:
> 
> (just go get about 100 rolls of toilet paper, and about 300 plastic forks.......tee pee his house and stick all the forks in the lawn....guarantee you will feel a lot better....)



sissy!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Oh no, you didn't just offer up that advice.......#-o#-o:lol:
> 
> (just go get about 100 rolls of toilet paper, and about 300 plastic forks.......tee pee his house and stick all the forks in the lawn....guarantee you will feel a lot better....)


Is that how they roll in the mean streets of South Dakota ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Is that how they roll in the mean streets of South Dakota ?



All that wide open space and nobody around. Yud think better huh?! :lol::lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WTF is wrong with this guy ? Are you staring out the window to make sure you can see the truck go by ?

Whatever you do, do not have children. You may be 25 chronologically, but mentally, you are 14 or 15. Again, do not breed. 

My suggestion is to get a job and that way you will have something else to do besides stare out a window hoping for another idiot to roll by in his truck.

Good grief, this is a dog forum. Maybe try bulldog banter. I am sure they will get all bucked up reading your story.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Is that how they roll in the mean streets of South Dakota ?


Oh hell no, (that's what we did in WA...LOL) 

We tip cows (for Charlois we paint them with marking paint...red is preferred as they stay pink for a while when it wears off) and place rubber snakes in pickups here......LOL

Seriously, out in the middle of nowhere (like here) it is much different if you have someone "cruising your gravel road"......I choose a 25-06 to greet people with, especially if Doug is not home. O


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeez Carol, and I thought we were cool sticking roadkill in mailboxes...

It does remind me of something I did to my mom when I was in high school though  I killed a rattlesnake somewhere on the ranch. I waited until night, she came home from work and stepped on it...maybe because I had coiled it up on the front steps and left the porch light off...

The scream was amazing!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Jeez Carol, and I thought we were cool sticking roadkill in mailboxes...
> 
> It does remind me of something I did to my mom when I was in high school though  I killed a rattlesnake somewhere on the ranch. I waited until night, she came home from work and stepped on it...maybe because I had coiled it up on the front steps and left the porch light off...
> 
> The scream was amazing!


WTH is a mailbox? I forget.....I think there is like 5 in my county....the others use the post office. But I LOVE the roadkill idea......

yeeeaaahhh, no live (or dead) snake jokes are funny here....just the little rubber ones that are easily identified as NOT from here. We had a rancher roll his pick up (he was fine) a few times due to a live bullsnake under his seat.....crawled up the door and started across his lap......they look a lot like a our rattlers at first glance.....

And NO, I did not do that. LOL

Dead fish under a seat work great too.......


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Let's just say I got more than a single scare out of mom with the same snake  They retain their shape if you put them in the freezer but start moving around when they thaw out - priceless.

We had bull snakes too and gopher snakes, they are hard to distinguish from a rattlesnake at first glance. I don't care for snakes so I don't usually stick around to check for a banded tail or head shape, I'm looking for a shovel ASAP.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WTF is wrong with this guy ? Are you staring out the window to make sure you can see the truck go by ?


What a ridickulost thought, yet I can just picture it. 

"Shhh, there that ****er is again! Write it down, 1:45 pm. Ok, got it. (mean while back at the ranch). Look he's going the other way now. Dude, you got this shit, write it down. 2:16 pm. I know he's stalking us..." 



Did you see the size of those chickens!?!?! BAM!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Is that how they roll in the mean streets of South Dakota ?


What? you've never heard the stories of the TP'in parties and fork sticking contests in legendary Deadwood? Why Sturgis alone uses more plastic forks and TP than any other city in the US. I think I read that somewhere. Maybe not.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Is that how they roll in the mean streets of South Dakota ?


there are no streets in SD jim--thery're either paved or gravel (or minimum maintenance). you need to get west a little more, lol. 

and i'm really kind of not believing this thread on this board, but hey--my road has a teaspoon of gravel on it, the frost is out and it's gonna rain tomorrow. wanna talk about it? 8-[[-o<


----------



## Matt Covey (Feb 27, 2011)

Sporks in the yard? Are you guys crazy? I don't think that level of retaliation is necessary. Why has no one suggested a heart to heart where everyone shares their feelings and we find out this is all occurring because the man in the gold truck has a mother who never gave him any attention.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

WTF where am I, the twilight zone?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Nancy, this is the twilight zone. We got those that have people drive by their hous, we got others that a dreadfully afraid they may have a pet dog. The list just goes on and on.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Matt Covey said:


> Sporks in the yard? Are you guys crazy? I don't think that level of retaliation is necessary. Why has no one suggested a heart to heart where everyone shares their feelings and we find out this is all occurring because the man in the gold truck has a mother who never gave him any attention.


Yep , midwesterns don't play when they've been disrespected . 

I was kind of thinking that all those involved in Kenneth's deal needed a hug myself , but a heart to heart would be boring .


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> WTF where am I, the twilight zone?


Where is your sense of humor??? It could be about potty training...LOL

(at least you have a teaspoon of gravel Ann.....  )


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Kenneth, you seem fun to **** with. What does your sister look like?:lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Kenneth, you seem fun to **** with. What does your sister look like?:lol:


20 bucks says she don't have all her teeth .


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

kenneth roth said:


> i typed up something for you people but it didnt post lol so hmm i'll make this one short and have u ask me questins.
> 
> i have a gold chevy truck herrassing me and my sisters and drives by our house 6- 10 times perday
> 
> need help on what to do? legaly lol


I am not a lawyer but I think it is legal to kill some one who drives past your house more than once a day. So I think you should kill the guy. It is so much easier than getting on with your life and ignoring this clown. Or you could wait a few years and beat up his infant when he has one. Its just safer than fighting aults. Hope this helps


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> 20 bucks says she don't have all her teeth .


Another $20 says they aren't just related as brother and sister - sister/aunt maybe?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Don , those are the old rules and are no longer in effect .
> 
> Kenneth , first off forgive me you might have a tough time reading this since my spelling isn't so good . Damn inner city public school education ! Eeastsiiiiide !!!!
> 
> ...


 
This is great!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> 20 bucks says she don't have all her teeth .


 
That’s what makes her popular. 
Because this is a dog forum I think the OP should at least mention something about a dog barking when the stalker drives by. Or maybe the pits cant bark because they had their voice box removed?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Cant you just move to a different trailer park?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> 20 bucks says she don't have all her teeth .


All you really need is an upper N lower molar that meet to open a beer, anything more than that is pure vanity.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Cant you just move to a different trailer park?


Probably not, might have to ask the guy in the Chevy truck to help tow his home, maybe even to put the wheels back on.



> All you really need is an upper N lower molar that meet to open a beer, anything more than that is pure vanity.


LOL, God don't you start using the "N" like Peter too...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> 20 bucks says she don't have all her teeth .


She was one of the girls that help do testing for the first tooth brush. It would've been called the teeth brush ... but well you know. #-o


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I bet the OP joined this forum because he keeps getting bit by LE dogs for doing nothing. He just wanted to read up on them a little more see if he can learn how to outsmart them. Apparently he never read all you got to do is bounce a ball in front of them.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Chris McDonald said:


> That’s what makes her popular.
> Because this is a dog forum I think the OP should at least mention something about a dog barking when the stalker drives by. Or maybe the pits cant bark because they had their voice box removed?


 
If you read his member bio- he never mentions having a dog- other than his sister's that they just put down that morning. However his treat thread got locked at first. He wanted to double check they you don't feed the dog before training....... maybe it died from malnutrion....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL, God don't you start using the "N" like Peter too...


I was jus represe N tin


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks Don and courtney and jim and geoff and Carol for your helpful coments. 

nicole and timothy my sister is hott!:mrgreen: got all teeth

i dont stair out the window waiting for the guy in gold truck to drive by.

i see him drive by when i am out front mowing the grass or tirming the bushes 

i go to the store and he drives by i check the time when i out front or what ever i am at that moment.

i walk into our garage and open the door work on my mountain bike then the guy in gold truck drives by very sloowwww and looks at me while he is driving past.

i live on camden ave and highway 85 san jose ca on the side street million cars go by everyday.

people that live around my area know me and my family they drive by and dont look at our house and they drive fast past our house.

its odd that the gold truck started driving by our house afther the first situation hapen in the past few months he been picking up the drive bys more offten now.

sorry for my late post i havent had the time to post been busy working on a car and getting shit done
for spring:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I think you should watch "The Hearse" it might give you some idea what that gold truck could be up to. Or not. Could be you really do have a stalker in which case there are legitimate ways to deal with that.

BTW I asked about the size of chickens, not your sister. I'm guessing you don't know what movie that line came from.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

ehh no :lol:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> thanks Don and courtney and jim and geoff and Carol for your helpful coments.
> 
> nicole and timothy my sister is hott!:mrgreen: got all teeth
> 
> ...


Dude, after reading this it appears this guy is stalking YOU and not your sister. Now I want you to ring a guy called "David Fellicano" and he can teach you what experts consider the best BJJ that is available in either north or south America. His system is all about how to pull guard on grown men. He can also show you the best footware to use should it not work and you have to leggit.
If you cant find him there is a good chance he is driving a truck slowley around San Antonio Texas.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

well i hear from my sister he stalks her aswell. i know i can make a police compliant about a cop but how i do for a person that stalks?


ps i hate cops


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> i see him drive by when i am out front mowing the grass or tirming the bushes
> 
> i go to the store and he drives by i check the time when i out front or what ever i am at that moment.
> 
> i walk into our garage and open the door work on my mountain bike then the guy in gold truck drives by very sloowwww and looks at me while he is driving past.


:idea:Maybe he thinks YOU are HOT;-)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Kellie Wolverton said:


> :idea:Maybe he thinks YOU are HOT;-)


That is a distinct possibility, Kenneth do you have a recent picture of yourself wearing jorts ??


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

huh and huh i ware shorts:-|


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> ps i hate cops


You realize how many cops we have on this board? Next time I suggest this, paint a BIG target right on the middle of your chest and go check out your local shooting range...should have a nice effect.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> , Kenneth do you have a recent picture of yourself wearing jorts ??


yes a photo would help with the assessment of the situation!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bet the guy in the gold truck has one!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Now that's what I'm talking about . Not since Percy have I found someone so entertaining . Kenneth please keep us updated on your on going saga . This is some good stuff .


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

hello homies and gals

the guys ex got 2 GSD's and a small terr type dog she had 1 GSD and that terr..

the lady that was going to hitt my ex buddy got cameras and that home secrty stuff and put those locks on their car stairing wheels =;

befor i got hitt from her husband the guy got his truck stolen  then he got it back.

well here is a story it will make you mouth water 

i was out side ehh putting leafs outside in street then that dude in gold truck drives by very slow watching me then later when i came home he went up wyrick rd from camden ave then saw me then fliped a uturn then flowoed me towards my house then 4 houses away he makes a left into the fast lane then goes to the lite then makes a uturn then goes up the lite to flip a uturn then he drives by my house too see were i went :x..

come people help me on what i shall do without fighting??](*,)

i'm 6/4 160 lbs tryin to gain 25 lbs


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

If you're seeking sincere advice here, it would be a good idea to give more precise distances between houses here. Also, what shade of gold is the truck, this could be a good clue on the personality of the driver, that way we'll know what to advise you more accurately.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

faded dark gold its a chevy silveroado about 2000 model has construction company logos on truck both doors

4 houses would be 1/8th of a mile?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

kenneth roth said:


> faded dark gold its a chevy silveroado about 2000 model
> 
> 4 houses would be 1/8th of a mile?


Faded dark gold like it is kept parked in the sun ? Or is it really sunny in your street ? The guy probably doesn't have a garage then.

Yeah, this is a hard one alright. I really think you should move, that way you don't have to gain a few extra pounds.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

well i need to gain weight anyways i thin:roll: in that bike picture i was 135lb now about 155 159 160
he has a house i am sure and parks out side i bet he lives like half mile away


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

repay him in kind!

hop on ya bike and follow him!

if nothing else it will build up some muscle for you to kick his ass :lol:

or you could brick his window when he drives by and kick him in the nuts ?

or dress up in a mankini, put on old spice, stop his car and ask him out for a date :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

kenneth roth said:


> well i need to gain weight anyways i thin:roll: in that bike picture i was 135lb now about 155 159 160
> he has a house i am sure and parks out side i bet he lives like half mile away


Kenneth, are you old ? 
Ever been to Scotland before ?  I don't think you need to gain any weight at all, you look just fine to me.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

no only 25 haha never been their befor i part irish part german and got firey temper:mrgreen:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I can't believe this thread is still going


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going



What Do Ya Mean, Don. This is some home run shit. It has been a while since I read anything this freaking nuts. This is better than Dear Abbey.

We ought to lend this dude one of our "attack" dogs to handle the bisexual ***** in the gold car to take care of the drive by harassment and then the OP for posting this BS on a dog forum.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> repay him in kind!
> 
> hop on ya bike and follow him!
> 
> ...


Spike strips like they use in high speed chases. When he gets out to beat your ass, kiss him. If he doesn't beat your ass, you know why he's stalking you. If he does, you deserved it.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgchm303-Hs

There is hope for you, maybe you know him?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Eight pages and no one has come up with a pointer to a webpage with a 
100 % reliable "protocol" to deal with a situation like this? ;-)

I would suggest shooting your stalker and burying him in the woods, but now that you posted all your info. It's probably too late for that? VBG


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He has the name of a business on the side, and you never thought about calling the number to see if it is an actual business ?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Start following HIM...when you find out where he lives, use a tire valve stem remover to loosen all of the valves, to a slow leak..... as much as he seems to be following you, his tires will probably go flat while he is following you, which should give you some satisfaction....

or stuff a big potato in the tailpipe, and poor a bag of sugar in his gastank..and old faded truck probably does not have a locking gas cap...

or wait for a rainstorm and use a spring loaded punch to shatter all of his windows in the truck....and toss a couple of rattlers in there...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Napalm. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

At first I thought this was all a joke . But now I'm thinking you may be developementally challenged . If you are serious about this don't confront this guy . Call the police and make a report . Try to get plate number if possible without it leading to a confrontation . 

If you're just someone screwing around , disregard and refer back to my first post . Good luck either way .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

moon him and see if he "cat calls" ya......


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> At first I thought this was all a joke . But now I'm thinking you may be developementally challenged . If you are serious about this don't confront this guy . Call the police and make a report . Try to get plate number if possible without it leading to a confrontation .
> 
> If you're just someone screwing around , disregard and refer back to my first post . Good luck either way .


Did anyone stop to consider that maybe gold truck guy is just being a good samaritan?

OP seems to be, as Jim put it in a PC term, developmentally challenged. Maybe guy in the gold truck is just driving by slowly in case OP isn't wearing his bicycle helmet and he doesn't know if he's going to run out in the street after his ball or not...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Did anyone stop to consider that maybe gold truck guy is just being a good samaritan?
> 
> OP seems to be, as Jim put it in a PC term, developmentally challenged. Maybe guy in the gold truck is just driving by slowly in case OP isn't wearing his bicycle helmet and he doesn't know if he's going to run out in the street after his ball or not...


Or he is licking the windows............and the guy in the truck is trying to figure out why......


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> moon him and see if he "cat calls" ya......


Or at the very least slaps on a pair of latex gloves to protect the both of you.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

bob trash this anytime i dont give a F!

no
no
no

jim kiss off or start hanging out with more white folks you seem like your hanging out with tomeany N's


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

[QUOTE 
jim kiss off or start hanging out with more white folks you seem like your hanging out with tomeany N's[/QUOTE]

MODERATORS,

Looks like it's past time to flush this turd!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> ... jim kiss off or start hanging out with more white folks you seem like your hanging out with tomeany N's



Kenneth, there is no spin anyone can put on this that doesn't earn you a warning. 

Consider yourself officially warned. Don't make another post like this.


----------

